# What should I buy next?



## TeHKasperek (Nov 23, 2008)

I just installed a brute force CAI into my 05 gto auto, what should I buy next? I am not quite sure what else to get. Could anyone possibly put together a list for what I should get? I was told I should get headers next but then also told I should get a MSD next....I'm new at upgrading cars anyone have any advice?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

headers-Cat back exhaust-cam-heads- its all up to how much money you want to spend


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup it really depends on your check book.


----------



## TeHKasperek (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I am not super rich but I can always just save up over time. I just don't know what to save up for. I want the best overall with w/e I buy but I just can't tell the difference on some of the stuff.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I have a 04 and I just spent about 2000 dollars on a full slp setup. I haven't put it in yet, I cant wait to looks really good!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

TeHKasperek said:


> I just installed a brute force CAI into my 05 gto auto, what should I buy next? I am not quite sure what else to get. Could anyone possibly put together a list for what I should get? I was told I should get headers next but then also told I should get a MSD next....I'm new at upgrading cars anyone have any advice?


You should get a dyno tune. You will be surprized at the gain you will receive. As far as parts are concerned. I would 1st get headers then add a cat back exhaust. If you ever do a cam you will also have to do a Torque Convertor

JUST REMEMBER. Once you start doing mods, IT NEVER ENDS


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

LOWET said:


> You should get a dyno tune. You will be surprized at the gain you will receive. As far as parts are concerned. I would 1st get headers then add a cat back exhaust. If you ever do a cam you will also have to do a Torque Convertor
> 
> JUST REMEMBER. Once you start doing mods, *IT NEVER ENDS*


Word!!! Sooo True...:agree


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you can afford a tune to go along with the Longtubes, thats your best option.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

TeHKasperek said:


> I just installed a brute force CAI into my 05 gto auto, what should I buy next? I am not quite sure what else to get. Could anyone possibly put together a list for what I should get? I was told I should get headers next but then also told I should get a MSD next....I'm new at upgrading cars anyone have any advice?


MSD what? First of all what is your plans, any dragstrip, road track or just more power? Its very important that you know this first and have parts that don't go together and spending money on something that you didn't need. Headers are important engines love to breath, then a tune also to get all the potential out of you motor. If add headers and get a tune and you have plans to add a cam then you need to get another tune, waisted money. So have a plan first. What I like to go by is a horsepower to money ratio, what will get me the most power/potential for the money.


----------



## TeHKasperek (Nov 23, 2008)

well i'm just trying to add performance for now. So which headers are the best for the gto? And which exaust is best also? I know it's alot of the same questions but does anyone have anywhere cheap to buy these parts?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

nothings cheap but i went slp all the way for my car so its all up to you!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Don't waste your money on a dyno tune yet. Not worht the cost for a CAI mod only. Go with headers & exhaust then a tune.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

TeHKasperek said:


> I just installed a brute force CAI into my 05 gto auto, what should I buy next? I am not quite sure what else to get. Could anyone possibly put together a list for what I should get? I was told I should get headers next but then also told I should get a MSD next....I'm new at upgrading cars anyone have any advice?


Not sure where your at in MD but, you need to attend a local gtg and check out other GTO's for ideas so you can figure out what you want to do to your own ride. Unfortunately its the dormant time of year for GTG's. The last being an open house at BEHE Performance in Glenwood MD where they walked thru the tuning process for all that attended. This is a good forum but here's a couple links to check out to expand your research. Largest info base on our GTO's www.ls1gto.com and check the mid-Atlantic section for local stuff, Mid-Atlantic - LS1GTO.com Forums also a good source for local info that costs nothing to belong to Homepage | Capitol City GTOs

Hope to see ya in the spring.



SANDU002 said:


> Don't waste your money on a dyno tune yet. Not worht the cost for a CAI mod only. Go with headers & exhaust then a tune.


I agree... but your slipping having missed providing the LS1 and CCGTO info 1st.


----------

